# TR- Terratec-Cinergy1200 dvb-s

## rakdere

Ersan in tv kurulum notlarindan faydalanarak terratec dvb-s yi kurmaya

calisacagim.

Kernel 2.6.10.

Kernelde dvb ayarlari secili durumda.

Sistemimde gxine calisiyor.

Bir onerisi olan var mi?

----------

## rakdere

bash-2.05b# cd /usr/local/src

bash-2.05b# cd DVB/build-2.6

bash-2.05b# make

[ -L saa7146_video.c ] || ./getlinks

make -C /lib/modules/2.6.10/build SUBDIRS=/usr/local/src/linuxtv-dvb-1.1.1/build-2.6

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.10'

  CC [M]  /usr/local/src/linuxtv-dvb-1.1.1/build-2.6/dvb_net.o

/usr/local/src/linuxtv-dvb-1.1.1/build-2.6/dvb_net.c: In function `dvb_net_eth_type_trans':

/usr/local/src/linuxtv-dvb-1.1.1/build-2.6/dvb_net.c:81: error: union has no member named `ethernet'

make[2]: *** [/usr/local/src/linuxtv-dvb-1.1.1/build-2.6/dvb_net.o] Error 1

make[1]: *** [_module_/usr/local/src/linuxtv-dvb-1.1.1/build-2.6] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.10'

make: *** [all] Error 2

bash-2.05b# mc

Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server

Xlib: No protocol specified

Burada kaldim.

----------

## togan

 *rakdere wrote:*   

> bash-2.05b# cd /usr/local/src
> 
> bash-2.05b# cd DVB/build-2.6
> 
> bash-2.05b# make
> ...

 

Selam orada kalman kalman normal...EÄer notlarÄ± iyice okursan linuxtv-dvb-1.1.1  kurmaman gerektiÄini gÃ¶rmÃ¼Å olursun niye dersen kernel 2.6 da DVB sÃ¼rÃ¼cÃ¼ler zaten var,,, var olan sÃ¼rÃ¼cÃ¼nÃ¼n Ã¼stÃ¼ne tekrar  kurulamaz,  benim ilk yazdÄ±ÄÄ±m dvb  howtoda sÃ¼rÃ¼cÃ¼ install ediliyordu, Ã§Ã¼nkÃ¼ o zaman kernel iÃ§inde dvb sÃ¼rÃ¼cÃ¼ler yoktu dÄ±ÅarÄ±dan patch yapÄ±lÄ±yordu...Åimdi sadece linuxtv-dvb-1.1.1-apps kurulacak 2.6 kernel iÃ§in. ve hotplug iÃ§in firmware gerekli..

bir dizin seÃ§

```
#cd /home/rafet/download   gibi olabilir..

#wget http://www.linuxtv.org/dvb/firmware/dvb-ttpci-01.fw-261c

#mv dvb-ttpci-01.fw-261c dvb-ttpci-01.fw

#cp  dvb-ttpci-01.fw  /usr/lib/hotplug/firmware/dvb-ttpci-01.fw

```

sonrasÄ±nÄ± takip et Ersan'Ä±n notlarÄ±nda var..

kolay gelsin

----------

## rakdere

bash-2.05b# ./scan dvb-s/Astra-19.2E | tee /root/.szap/channels.conf

scanning dvb-s/Astra-19.2E

using '/dev/dvb/adapter0/frontend0' and '/dev/dvb/adapter0/demux0'

main:1882: FATAL: failed to open '/dev/dvb/adapter0/frontend0': 19 No such device

Bu da boyle bir ahata veriyor

----------

## togan

 *rakdere wrote:*   

> bash-2.05b# ./scan dvb-s/Astra-19.2E | tee /root/.szap/channels.conf
> 
> scanning dvb-s/Astra-19.2E
> 
> using '/dev/dvb/adapter0/frontend0' and '/dev/dvb/adapter0/demux0'
> ...

 

Rafet ErsanÄ±n notlarÄ±nÄ± okuduÄuna eminmisin.. Udev ile ilgili bÃ¶lÃ¼mleri oku orada yazÄ±yor hepsi..udev Rulez olmadan olmaz herkese aynÄ± Åeyleri yazmam gerekmiyor sanÄ±rÄ±m..Ve sana hatÄ±rlatmÄ±ÅtÄ±m. udev kullanÄ±rsan dvb iÃ§in udev rulez yazacaksÄ±n yada yapacaksÄ±n yada yapÄ±klmÄ±Å varsa kullanacaksÄ±n..

```
#cd /usr/local/src

#wget http://www.kolkola.org/gentoo/dvb-udev.tar.gz

#tar -xvzf dvb-udev.tar.gz

#cd dvb-udev

#./MAKEDEV-DVB.sh

#cp 20-local.rules /etc/udev/rules.d/20-local.rules && cp dvb.sh /etc/udev/scripts/dvb.sh && cp 20-local.permissions /etc/udev/permissions.d/20-local.permissions

 
```

bunu yap reboot yap Ã§alÄ±ÅÄ±r..Tabii dvb moduller dÃ¼zgÃ¼n Ã§alÄ±ÅÄ±yorsa..

Kolay gelsin

----------

## rakdere

tamam bunlari yaptim 

simdi reboot yapacagim...

insallah masallah....

( aklimdayken sorayim: Terratec Cinergy WinXp de calismadi.

Teknik yazilarinda 1GB hiz istiyor.Benim bilgisayar pentium 3,

850 mi ne.)

Bu linux da sorun yaratir mi?

----------

## togan

 *rakdere wrote:*   

> tamam bunlari yaptim 
> 
> simdi reboot yapacagim...
> 
> insallah masallah....
> ...

 

Selam sorun yaratmamasÄ± gerekir  rafet bu linux gentoo  processor kullanÄ±mÄ± Ã§ok farklÄ± wÄ±ndoofa gÃ¶re..

Kolay gelsin..

----------

## rakdere

bash-2.05b# ./szap -n 30 -r

reading channels from file '/root/.szap/channels.conf'

zapping to 30 'VOX':

sat 0, frequency = 12188 MHz H, symbolrate 27500000, vpid = 0x00a7, apid = 0x0088

using '/dev/dvb/adapter0/frontend0' and '/dev/dvb/adapter0/demux0'

opening frontend failed: No such file or directory

  Bu hatayi verdi.

----------

## rakdere

bash-2.05b$ su

Password:

bash-2.05b# gxine stdin://mpeg2 < /dev/dvb/adapter0/dvr0

bash: /dev/dvb/adapter0/dvr0: No such file or directory

bash-2.05b#

   ve de bu hatayi....

----------

## togan

bash-2.05b# ./scan dvb-s/Astra-19.2E | tee /root/.szap/channels.conf 

bunu yaptinmi ??

----------

## togan

Rafet yapýlanlarý ve olmayanlarý sýrayla düzgün yazmazsan ben nasýl bilebilirim ??  kristal küre göstermiyor o kadar detaylý maalesef..

----------

## rakdere

Bu gece biraz bakacagim.

Sonra hepsini siralarim, ne yaptim ne oluyor ne olmuyor.

Sagolasin.

----------

## rakdere

merhaba

Ersanin yazisini tekrar okudum.

Ayni asamalardan gectim, ama ayni hatadan kurtulamadim.

bash-2.05b# ./scan dvb-s/Astra-19.2E | tee /root/.szap/channels.conf

scanning dvb-s/Astra-19.2E

using '/dev/dvb/adapter0/frontend0' and '/dev/dvb/adapter0/demux0'

main:1882: FATAL: failed to open '/dev/dvb/adapter0/frontend0': 19 No such device

Bundan sonra Ersan birden evraka diyor herseyi aniden duzeliyor, ben de oyle bir olmadi.

 Togan bu ise el atacaksan bence kernel ayarlarindan baslayip tumuyle

dvb-s yi anlatmalisin.

   herkese kolay gelsin

 :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## ersan

Merhabalar

"rakdere" hocam kendim icin soyle bir not almistim istersen bir tekrar bak

Vidalinux-1.1 altinda Skystar2 Dvb-s kartinin kurulumu

(Burada 2.6.9-vidalinux1-sources.tar.bz2 vidalinux icin anladigim kadari ile ozel hazirlanmis bir kernel -yanlissam lutfen duzeltin- )

#cd /usr/src/

#wget http://vidalinux.05t.us/vlos-1.1/2.6.9-vidalinux1-sources.tar.bz2

#tar xvjf 2.6.9-vidalinux1-sources.tar.bz2

#ln -s 2.6.9-vidalinux1 linux 

#cd /usr/local/src

#make menuconfig

Device Drivers --->

Multimedia devices --->

<M> Video For Linux

Video For Linux --->

Radio Adapters --->

Digital Video Broadcasting Devices --->

[*] DVB For Linux

<M> DVB Core Support

DVB-S (satellite) frontends

<M> ST STV0299 based

<M> Connexant CX24110 based

<M> Grundig 29504-491 based

<M> Zarlink MT312 based

<M> VLSI VES1893 or VES1993 based

<M> Grundig 29504-401 base

<M> Technisat Skystar2 PCI

(kullandigin dvb-s karti icin ozellikle hangi modulu secmen gerektigini bilmiyorum ama help lerden bulabilirsin diye tahmin ediyorum)

#make && make modules modules_install install

Derleme islemi bittikten sonra sisteminizin yeni cekirdekle acilmasi icin makinenizi yeniden baslatin.

(Gentoo da buyuk ihtimalle grub ayarlarini elle yapman gerekebilir bende her seyi komutlar halletti)

Tv programlarini izleyebilmek icin isteginize gore su programlardan birini kurabilirsiniz. Kumak icin ise:

#emerge xine

#emerge mplayer

#emerge gxine

Sisteminizde tv izleyebilmek icin firmware gerekli temin etmek ve gerekli islemler icin ise sunlari uygulayin:

#cd /usr/local/src

#wget http://www.linuxtv.org/dvb/firmware/dvb-ttpci-01.fw-261c

#mv dvb-ttpci-01.fw-261c dvb-ttpci-01.fw

#cp  dvb-ttpci-01.fw  /usr/lib/hotplug/firmware/dvb-ttpci-01.fw

Sisteminize skystar2 kartinin kurulu olmasi gereklidir bunu anlamak icin lsmod kodunu uygulayin:

#lsmod

skystar2               28164  0 

stv0299                18568  0 

i2c_core               23952  2 skystar2,stv0299

Eger skystar2 kartini goremiyorsaniz su islemleri yapin. Burada bana cok yardimci olan "Goksel Togan" arkadasa tesekkur ederek onun hazirlamis oldugu su dosyayi cekin ve kurulumu yapin.

#cd /usr/local/src

#wget http://www.kolkola.org/gentoo/dvb-udev.tar.gz

#tar -xvzf dvb-udev.tar.gz

#cd dvb-udev

#./MAKEDEV-DVB.sh

#cp 20-local.rules /etc/udev/rules.d/20-local.rules && cp dvb.sh /etc/udev/scripts/dvb.sh && cp 20-local.permissions /etc/udev/permissions.d/20-local.permissions

#nano /etc/moules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 dosyasÄ±na 

stv0299

evdev

dvb_core

dvb

skystar2

video_buf 

videodev       

v4l1_compat       

v4l2_common

Bu islemlerden sonra makineyi tekrar bastan baslatin. Acilis sirasinda bir hata veriyor mu diye bakin. Eger soyle bir hata alirsaniz

Faild to load dvb_core

Faild to load dvb

Faild to load videodev

Faild to load v411...

Faild to load v412... 

#nano /etc/moules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 dosyasÄ±ndaki hata veren satirlari silin

Artik lsmod ile kartinizi goruyor olabilmeniz lazim. Bundan sonra tv izleyebilmek icin gerekli programlari kuracagiz

#cd /usr/local/src

#wget http://www.linuxtv.org/download/dvb/linuxtv-dvb-apps-1.1.0.tar.bz2

#tar -xvjf linuxtv-dvb-apps-1.1.0.tar.bz2

#ln -s linuxtv-dvb-apps-1.1.0 linuxtv

#cd linuxtv

#make

(burada herhangi bir hata almaman lazim eger aliyorsan bir seyler yanlis demektir)

#cd util/scan

#mkdir /root/.szap

#./scan dvb-s/Hotbird-13.0E | tee /root/.szap/channels.conf 

Bu komuttan sonra uydudaki kanallar taranacak ve calisan kanallari bulacaktir. Islemin bitmesini beklemelisiniz. Burada kendi Lnb nize gore uydu listesi secmelisiniz. Uydu listelerini "/usr/local/src/linuxtv/util/scan/dvb-s" altinda gorebilirsiniz. Bendeki iki canaktan birinci Lnb Hotbird uydusuna baktigi icin Hotbird sectim. Sizde hangi uyduya bakiyorsa ona gore tarama yaptirmalisiniz.

Simdi ise taranan kanallarin listelenmesine geldi. Bulunan kanallari listelemek icin su komutu verin:

#cd ../szap

#./szap -l

Listelenen ve calisan kanallardan birisini aklinizda tutarak (ornegin 1336 nolu kanal) su komutu verin:

#./szap -n 1136 -r

Aslinda ben kanallari su sekilde izliyorum /root/.szap/channels.conf dosyasini acip oradaki bir kanal ismini su komutla bir konsolda veriyorum

#./szap -r "102.5 HIT CH"

Bu komuttan sonra bazi bilgilerin islendigini goreceksiniz. Bu o kanalin calistigini gosterir. Calisan bu komutu birakarak baska bir konsol acip kanali izlemek icin (kurdugunuz programa gore) su komutlardan birini verin:

#xine stdin://mpeg2 < /dev/dvb/adapter0/dvr0

#gxine stdin://mpeg2 < /dev/dvb/adapter0/dvr0

#mplayer - < /dev/dvb/adapter0/dvr0 

Bu komutlarin hic birinden goruntu alamazsaniz bir iki islem daha yaparak xine, gxine veya mplayer altinda rahatlikla izleyebilirsiniz.

#cp /root/.szap/channels.conf /root/.xine

#cp /root/.szap/channels.conf /root/.gine

----------

## rakdere

Ben de skystar degil de terratec karti var.O da saa7146 surucusu istiyor.

Senin yazdiklarindan dikkatimi ceken sen hep M (modul) olarak

isaretlemissin, bende kernele gomuluydu, bir de oyle deneyeyim.

gerci Togan kernele gomulu olmasi lazim diyordu ama...

  Ayrica benim sistemim vidalinux degil.Gentoo-3 ve kernel 2.6.10.

   Togan hoca tatile cikti galiba, ilgilenmiyor.

   (Bikmistir ne yapsin, ona da fazla yukleniyoruz, kusura kalmasin).

Tesekkurler

----------

## togan

 *rakdere wrote:*   

> Ben de skystar degil de terratec karti var.O da saa7146 surucusu istiyor.
> 
> Senin yazdiklarindan dikkatimi ceken sen hep M (modul) olarak
> 
> isaretlemissin, bende kernele gomuluydu, bir de oyle deneyeyim.
> ...

 

Selam ,

Rafet böyle söyleyerek cevap alamazsýn kimsenin cevap vermekten býktýðý filan yok, ama günlerce seninle uðraþamam bu hem bana hemde forumdaki diðer arkadaþlara haksýzlýk olur... 

Bunun yerine sana verilen cevaplara iyice bak anlamaya çalýþ bu daha iyi bence..

birde sana küçük bir hatirlatma..

```
Rafet yapýlanlarý ve olmayanlarý sýrayla düzgün yazmazsan ben nasýl bilebilirim ?? kristal küre göstermiyor o kadar detaylý maalesef..

----------

## nerval

evet bikti hehe  :Smile: 

----------

## togan

 *rakdere wrote:*   

> Ben de skystar degil de terratec karti var.O da saa7146 surucusu istiyor.
> 
> Senin yazdiklarindan dikkatimi ceken sen hep M (modul) olarak
> 
> isaretlemissin, bende kernele gomuluydu, bir de oyle deneyeyim.
> ...

 

Selam, bu arada eklemeyi unuttum.. Ersan arkadaþýmýz tüm yapýlanlarý çok güzel not etmiþ ve incelik ederek burada yazmýþ ve hepsinide doðru yazmýþ senin kartýný bilmemesi de gayet normal ayrýca.. Bence bunun için ona teþekkür edilmeliydi.. Senin yerine ben edeyim bari..Teþekkürler Ersan kardeþ..

Kolay gelsin..

----------

## rakdere

Sagol Togan ya cok iyisin.

Kerneli yeniden derledim, modul olarak sectim bu sefer.

/etc/../kernel 2.6 ya evdev, saa7146...modullerini ekledim.

Benim sistemimde bir sorun var gibi.

/usr/local/src de udev ile make dvb si falan yapiyorum...sistemi tekrar

acinca /dev/dvb kayboluyor.

  Neyse simdi cikmak zorundayim

Herkese selamlar

----------

## ersan

Merhabalar

Göle bir kaþýk yogurtta bizden olduysa ne mutlu bize

Sevgiyle ve linuxla kalýn

ersan

----------

## togan

 *ersan wrote:*   

> Merhabalar
> 
> Göle bir kaþýk yogurtta bizden olduysa ne mutlu bize
> 
> Sevgiyle ve linuxla kalýn
> ...

 ,

Sevgili Ersan inan bana bu göl birgün öyle bir maya tutacakki... Ve öyle bir yoðurdu  olacakki..  Bill amca aðzý açýk bakakalacak..

Öyle insanlar, gençler, geliþtiriciler, öylesine gönülden  çalýþýyorlarki ..Baþarýsýzlýk düþünülemez bile..

Gözlerini feda etmecesine saatlerce klavye baþýndan kalkmayanlar var, oyun için deðil yanlýþ anlamayýn yazýyorlar,  yazýyorlar ve yazacaklar taaki bu göl maya tutana kadar....

Bu uðurda çabalayan herkese

Herkeslere  kolay gelsin

----------

## rakdere

ersan merhaba

    Sende hic oldu mu merak ettim.Iki saat once sisteme dvb kurmustum, bilgisayari simdi yeniden acip girdigimde /dev/dvb dizini ucmus, yok.

     Yardimlarin icin topluca tesekkur ederim.

     Sagolasin varolasin.

 :Smile: 

----------

## ersan

Merhabalar

HayÄ±r oyle bir seyle hic karsilasmadim

ersan

----------

